# Escambia River fishing spots



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Gonna start putting in at Beck's Lake and fishing the Escambia this summer and was wondering if you guys have any recommendations about some good slu's or anywhere else you've had luck...Thanks!


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

*bamaman08:* i fished out of the Becks lake landing back in 1950-1965 and have not fished the river recently. however, if you are after bream and bass i would suggest the following. i would start in Becks lake and then go above the Escambia/Whites river intersection. their is a lake on the east side of Escambia we called Stink Jim's and is now identified on the river map as Sue Slough. this is about a two acre lake about 300 yards from the river. i hope you can get up the slough since the hurriance. also on the west side of the river is two lakes before you get to the Quintette bridge. these were called Lava or Large lake and Quintette lake. go up each of these two lakes and fish the feeder branches. you also can go down Whites river to Blue Lake.

i hope this helps some and maybe someone else can give you some suggestions.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Bluejay! Hopefully I'll get a chance to get out there again this week...looks like some rain in the forecast.


----------

